# Tavira



## sueann (Mar 3, 2009)

Hello

I'm coming out next month for about six weeks and have a couple of questions about changing money. 1) Is there anywhere other than the banks where I can exchange sterling? 2) What is the current rate in Portugal, sterling to euro (best over here is about 110€ to £100)?

BTW what's the weather like in November/December, usually?

Thanks


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

Algarve generally ok for exchange especially "holiday areas" exchange rate depends on £/€ at the time your over, it change daily/hourly I'm getting €114-5 through brokers, as you know when your coming it's watching exchange rate and buying when it's good, Post Office seems to be one of UK best for holiday money.


----------



## sueann (Mar 3, 2009)

canoeman said:


> Algarve generally ok for exchange especially "holiday areas" exchange rate depends on £/€ at the time your over, it change daily/hourly I'm getting €114-5 through brokers, as you know when your coming it's watching exchange rate and buying when it's good, Post Office seems to be one of UK best for holiday money.


Thanks, Canoeman, I 'll keep a watch out as you suggest


----------



## siobhanwf (Mar 20, 2009)

November 19c which is 66f It can drop as low as 12c at night time so bring a cardi..

You can get a little more information on the weather to the BBC website


BBC - Weather - Portugal


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

BBC ok but check out Portugual's own Weather Institute
Instituto de Meteorologia, IP Portugal


----------



## siobhanwf (Mar 20, 2009)

Good one canoeman. And to be more accurate Instituto de Meteorologia, IP Portugal


----------



## tuandang8865 (Sep 28, 2011)

Post Office seems to be one of UK best for holiday money.


----------



## siobhanwf (Mar 20, 2009)

M&S is the choice for my son when travelling


----------

